# Anyone using Natural Balance Synergy?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I've fed NB since we got Lib. I rotate flavors for a change. Last week I picked up the NB Synergy formula and so far they really like it. 

Since the switch, their poops are HUGE:w00t: but perfectly formed:blink:. On the bag, they promote lower stool volume?

Anyone else using this?

Here's a link to the info on Synergy:

Dick Van Patten’s SYNERGY Ultra Dog Formula

TIA!
Anne


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It seems to have a LOT of grains in it...rice, barley, oatmeal, etc. So that would be my guess as to the larger stool, especially if you were previously feeding a grain-free formula. I see it has prebiotics, etc, which is great, but it's almost a step backward due to all of the grain content.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

HI Lisa!

We used the grain free stuff for a long time and I didn't notice a difference with anything:mellow: We'll see how it goes with the Synergy. So far so good, except with the huge poops:blush:

Give your fluffs a big hug and kiss from me!:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I was also thinking that the larger stool can also be due to the short time they have been on it. After another week or two you may find that they have completely adjusted to the new food and they may have smaller poops!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't tried it but Cosy has been on NB Sweet Potato and Venison for years and does well on it. No big poops. LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

By the way, the Venison and Sweet Potato is grain free also.


----------

